# Camskill for your tyres



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

First off - I have no link with these people other than as a VERY satisfied customer. I bought 4 tyres for the van.

After being badly let down by a national tyre chain (clue in the words) who took my money, held on to it for a week, and then told me the tyres (Conti CT Vanco Camper) were out of stock in the whole country. The best delivery they then quoted for said tyres was 18th May! Then it transpired that it was possibly a "bait and switch" routine, as they then offered me another set of tyres (Michelin Agilis Camper) at £200 MORE!!!!!! Doubtless to say, I cancelled the order and began my search again.

The best price I could find online was with Camskill in Whitehaven. They charge £2.99 per tyre for delivery by Citylink on top of the quoted price. Ordered before 10am and they were delivered next morning at 11:15. The Citylink driver even loaded them into the van for me.

A quick call to our local tyre fitter, Derek Campbell, and had them fitted by 2:30, waiting until I had my lunch before going there.

OK - price. The tyres (4 off Michelin Agilis Camper 225/65/R16 Q load factor 112) were £625.16 incl carriage and VAT, and it cost me £15 per tyre for fitting, new metal valve, balancing and disposal of old tyre.

The nearest price (fitted) I could find was £70 dearer using Tyre Shopper (part of National), using the 2.5% discount that AA membership gives you.

So, as a VERY happy customer, I can only recommend Camskill who, by the way, kept me updated at each step of the process by email, plus a tracking number for Citylink.

Colin

PS - bought them using my Tesco credit card, and so can expect a load of clubcard points too.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Colin,

Sorry to hear about your problems. 

I've just ordered an identical tyre from my local tyre fitter on Monday. He phoned me yesterday to say it has arrived. I am going to have it fitted on Saturday morning.

The price, including fitting, £159.00  

This is actually £2.00 cheaper than the same tyre from him last year ( I can only afford to buy one at a time :lol: )

Good bloke. A couple of years ago I had a flat. Took the wheel to him to check for damage. He removed the tyre, checked it, removed the spare and re-fitted this wheel. No charge  

Jed


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just out of interest Colin what is the week of manufacture on the tyres they sent you?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

4812, so quite new stock.

Colin


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Sometimes it pays to try local. I got some quotes for winter tyres for the car online. Mytyres were cheapest so I phoned one of their local "Fitting Partners" and he could do them for the same price.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My tyres are probably above half worn so are good for a few thousand miles yet, But!. we are going away for a year come the beginning of this coming April, so I thought I will bite the bullet and put some winter tyres on..

So I just rang these guys for a price, I told them the tyres I have on the van are size 215..75R...16CP. Looking through their list it came out for 6 tyres as ours is a tag axle nearly £700.00.. "Gulp". Spoke to the guy on the phone he said, "are the tyres OK" I said "there looks to be over 60% tread left".. 

He came back saying they are OK they are camping car tyres and if you look there should be the M&S mark on the tyre wall.. 

Thank you very much, a phone call that actually saved me money, if he hadn't have said anything I would have bought them and had them fitted without realising.

Result. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

In my case, the old tyres were six-and-a-half years old. The van has been laid up for the past year and not moved. Out of sheer common sense, I changed them because they were well out-of-date. When they came off, we checked the side walls and, sure enough, cracking and de-lamination had started on all four.

I am well pleased with the new tyres and have out the rear ones at 80psi as advised by Michelin. The fronts are at 53psi for comfort (as advised. The ride is better than the original tyres and pressures.

Happy bunny.

Colin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I've used Camskill as well and was very satisfied but they couldn't supply the Toyo's that I wanted last time.

So I used Event Tyres who operate mobile fitting vans, they came to the storage site and fitted them there. Equally recommended.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The euro has caused price increases quite rapidly. My tyres are £11 each dearer than Camskill were selling at 3 weeks ago


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

That works two ways, my German state pension now goes further. You win some and you lose some. Mind you, €600 a month doesn't last long.

Colin

PS - I also qualify for UK state pension for the years I worked here and have some private pensions to pick up, so I can afford to keep the van going..


----------

